# GA16DE Headers for Ga16i?



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Anybody knows if the GA16DE headers would fit the GA16i? Some people said compare the gaskets of the two engine, but I think the gasket for the GA16de is one piece and the gasket for the Ga16i is two. It looks very similar if you look at the manual. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks guys!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

They are two different heads, but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

If you're really hung ho, pull the exhaust manifold off and see if the DE gasket fits the ports. Thats all I have to offer. I also think a Under drive crank pulley for the DE could be made to work. You guys should start hitting the scrap yards, spend some time tearing stuff apart and making some comparisons. Just my thoughts.
John


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

*I agree!*

I agree the GA16DE and Ga16i pulley is pretty much the same. I would like to get the header first coz its a better bang for the buck and then the pulley later on.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Do you guys mean exhuast headers? 
-Nick


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

If you really want to safe time just measure the distances between the exhaust bolt studs. I really doubt they will be the same between the two engines though. I'm sure if you dig deep enough you can find a header for a ga16i somewhere.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I remember a guy a few years ago, that had a B12 wagon who had Hotshot modify one to fit his car. I doubt they made a jig of it, but it may not hurt to give them a call on it.
John


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the replies...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

D-G racing made one for a B12 guy who lives in Edmonton. Try them:

dg-racing.com

if your gonna go with hotshot, see if it would be cheaper to make 2 and maybe ill double order with you.


-Nick


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

if you installed b13 header on you b12 and it worked post it

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=68121

compatable b13 b12 parts list


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it is doable, and as been done .. im sure if you search a bit youll find someone that did it ... there is a few mods that need to be done to it to make it perfect but it as been done  (very olllllld thread here)


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I've installed my B13 Pacesetter Header more than a year ago and it is doing alright. Yeah it did made power especially with exhaust and intake combination. A Hotshot header should make even more since it is the best header made for the GA16DE. Forgot to mention that I have a GA16i not GA16DE, but it fit. You will need to modify the EGR pipe (extend it) and install a second bung for the AIV. I did not install the AIV. It did not make any difference or any problem at all. There a few more members who has a GA16DE header on their B12 GA16i.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Me too! It was a pretty easy thing as well. The HotShot header mated to the block fine but the crossmember btw the front bumper and the back of the engine bay needed a little (read, hammering a flange flat) modification. I also noticed improved gas milage, but maybe it had to do with needing to gun it less to get on and off the highway...


----------

